# Decisions on how to upgrade my venge.



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Originally I had planned on using the mostly 105 (10 spd) groupset that it came with for another year before upgrading but my dad offered to buy me an ultegra 6800 groupset (pretty good prices right now on merlin and pbk). 

For a while now I have been curious to try sram, and the force 22 groupset is only a bit more than the ultegra. It comes in bb30 and weighs a bit less, but I have seen so many posts praising the 6800, and even the venge pros are now coming with 6800 instead of the force it had been coming with for a couple years that I am a bit unsure of what to do.

Or should I just keep using the 105 and get a garmin or something else? Though my dad did mention putting my 105 stuff on his old roubaix...

The bike (2014 elite 105) is still mostly stock except for the wheels. I got it in march and it only has about 4600 miles on it.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

IMO... I wouldn't let the fact that the new Venge pros come with Ultra sway me.... the components included on a bike is all about price point and what that manufacturer can get for the right price to meet their goals. I'm not saying Force is better than Ultra or the other way around... I'm just saying, don't read into it to much. I'm sure Specialized switched up because Shimano gave them a better deal which means Specialized can make more $$$ per bike.

That being said... I don't think you can really go wrong with either one and I think you should base your decision on what feels right to you. SRAM and Shimano systems seem pretty similar, but they actually have quite a different feel when operating. SRAM's double tap system is much different than Shimano's dual level set up. I'm a Shimano guy and every time I've tried to use use a SRAM bike, I've had issues getting the double tap to actually do what I want. If I'm trying to downshift, I inevitably up-shift and vice versa. I'm sure that given a day or two of steady riding, I'd get the hang of it, but why bother, IMO. It's my understanding that Ultegra has a little bit better reputation in terms of durability than SRAM Force... I've heard from several mechanic friends that while SRAM Red and Shimano Dura-ace are pretty much on par with each, Shimano has better quality in the next two segments with Ultegra and 105 holding up better against Force and Rival. 

I think both systems have their advantages and disadvantages. SRAM force has the lighter weight advantage, but Ultegra has the quality advantage and requires no learning curve on your part. One disadvantage of the Ultegra is that its not BB30, so you'll need an adapter... IMO, you can't go wrong with the Praxis Works BB30/OSBB adapter, but that's a couple more bucks to add to the equation... DO NOT cheap out and get a cheaper solution here. 

You mention that you upgraded your wheels... are your new wheels 11 speed ready... if not, that's an added expense for either system.

I'm running DA9000 on my Venge and love it.... I'm sure you'll be happy with either. Share some pics of the Venge.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Wheels are 10/11, that was one thing I made sure to get when I i got them as the plan was to eventually upgrade. Right now there is a spacer on there. The difference in weight is only about 200g i think, for red it would be more noticeable but then you are also doubling the price. I might try stopping by a bike store to see if i can test out sram hoods to see how they feel.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Wheels are 10/11, that was one thing I made sure to get when I i got them as the plan was to eventually upgrade. Right now there is a spacer on there. The difference in weight is only about 200g i think, for red it would be more noticeable but then you are also doubling the price. I might try stopping by a bike store to see if i can test out sram hoods to see how they feel.


It isn't so much how the hoods feel, but the actual shifting mechanism.... try to ride a SRAM bike if you can.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

A real ride is going to be tough right now as we just had about 30" of snow, maybe around the parking lot if they did a good job of shoveling it. 

I tried sram red on a friends sworks about two years ago but it was in the drive way and before i had any experience on a road bike so it doesn't do me much good right now.

Looking at the praxis works conversion the ultegra ends up being about the same price or more (depending on the version) than the force setup. So 100ish less of the ultegra I had originally thought of won't really play a factor.

I guess I'm also worried that if I get force/ultegra now and still end up wanting to upgrade to red/dura-ace later on.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> A real ride is going to be tough right now as we just had about 30" of snow, maybe around the parking lot if they did a good job of shoveling it.


Ahh.... you must be in Mass. or up that way somewhere. I'm in Jersey and we missed the storm by the skin of our teeth.



taodemon said:


> I guess I'm also worried that if I get force/ultegra now and still end up wanting to upgrade to red/dura-ace later on.


Yes... I'm of the mindset that if you're going to spend the money and or time to upgrade, it usually makes more sense to go up 2 groups, instead of just one... but DA/Red can get expensive for sure. I have DA mechanical on my Venge and I love it... picking up an Allez soon with the new 105. I hear its great, but I might be too spoiled by the Venge.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I posted a picture of it in the picture thread but here are a couple others I was able to dig up. They are just phone picture so they don't look as nice/professional as the ones you posted of yours.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> I posted a picture of it in the picture thread but here are a couple others I was able to dig up. They are just phone picture so they don't look as nice/professional as the ones you posted of yours.
> 
> View attachment 303350
> 
> ...


Ahhhh... the OPQS non SWorks Venge. Such a sick bike.... a friend of mine has one, definitely a rarity here in the states. Great wheel set too... IMO, just go Ultra.. you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

If i was to go with shimano which bb option would i need to get? The english bb or the Pressfit one to work with the praxis works adaptor? Merlin has oem 9000 for ~1100 right now. Which praxis works would I need? The cheaper one or more expensive?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> If i was to go with shimano which bb option would i need to get? The english bb or the Pressfit one to work with the praxis works adaptor? Merlin has oem 9000 for ~1100 right now. Which praxis works would I need? The cheaper one or more expensive?


Doesnt matter which bottom bracket option you order because you won't use the DA bottom bracket, you'll use the praxis works. You want the OSBB praxis the more expensive one uses. I have the ceramic one in my Venge, but most people say you won't feel a difference either way.


----------

